# from eggs to fry



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

how long approx does it take the egss from being laid to when they will hatch into little fry?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Generally it takes about 48 hours and they poke their little tales out, and start to absorb the yoke… Depending on the species they should be visible, and swimming within 5-10 days… If you got eggs, I would start practicing hatching brine shrimp… They should be ready for the shrimp in a week…Snails and small corey catfish can help keep the fry tank clean…


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SC has the right info!!







Another person I would have no doubts directing you to is Nike. Hes had success in breeding and actually has a tutorial about it. PM SC or Nike for more info.. I know they'll be more than willing to help out any question in this dept.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah i've had a lot of agression in my tank,
1 piranha is swimming on one side of the tank in circles, day and night. fight off anythingthat come even close in that direction. and the rest of the piranhas stay on the other side of the tank now. the one is being very territorial.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

EMJAY this is what you want to look for, little orange eggs. this is a pic the day after breeding. rbp's eggs :nod:


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

OMG i thought that was pleco sh*t. should i wait for them to hatch?

is 6" too small for piranaha mating?
3 of my 6 P's are black, i mean black, the other 3 are dark, becasuse 2 of those 3 are wild


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> OMG i thought that was pleco sh*t. should i wait for them to hatch?
> 
> is 6" too small for piranaha mating?
> 3 of my 6 P's are black, i mean black, the other 3 are dark, becasuse 2 of those 3 are wild


I think reds can breed once they hit about 5" or more: keep in mind that some grow slower than others, and therefore can reach sexual maturity when smaller...

Good luck, and keep us posted


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

six inch p's are big enough to breed :nod: my female is six inches and my males are closer to five inches.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

i want my 2.5 inch p to breed


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> i want my 2.5 inch p to breed


 eh :rock:

don't hold your breath.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

it won't happen he/she is still shoot'n blanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> i want my 2.5 inch p to breed


 not now.








maybe later when it's big :laugh:


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

pretty soon he will be horny enough to breed the others, hopefully i have two male/female pairs and the big male gets the hotter female.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> pretty soon he will be horny enough to breed the others, hopefully i have two male/female pairs and the big male gets the hotter female.












halarious.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

what do you think i should do buy another tank for the fry or for the eggs? should i wait for the eggs ti hatch or syphon them?

and what size tank should i look into getting?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

EMJAY read this thread it will help you get started, there was some good questions asked, and answers given by p-fury members. it should be alot of help for you


----------

